# Have to get it off my chest



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright guys, I have to get this off my chest. Hopefully some of you may have some remidies for getting over this. (While reading this, keep in mind this was only my 2nd year archery hunting, 1st year not even getting a shot)

My opening morning of the deer hunt was nothing special, it was the afternoon that had all the action. I had two shots at 5 point+ deer within two min. of eachother. A buddy and I had planned a small push around the camp fire the night before. So, around 1:30 we hopped on the wheelers and took off. I set up in a spot I had picked out earlier that week as my buddy headed up the back side. Waiting, in camo from head to toe, face painted, I could not be more excited as I saw 2 bucks come out of the wood work right towards me. My heart was beating out of my chest! I had no time to count points but new they were bucks I had scouted earlier in the week. Running on the same line about 20 yrds apart I attempted to cow call to get them to stop, the buck in front paid no attention to my call and kept running at full speed. But, the big guy behind him heard me and slowed to a slow traut, but never coming to a complete stop. Not having any time to range him I guessed him to be about 40 yrds shooting downhill. I drew back, had a few second to aim and attempt to leed him and let her fly. Watching my arrow soar just over his back. YOU BLEW IT! I screamed inside my head. Right as I stand up to attempt to find my arrow, my radio chirps in. Its my buddy, he is now in view of me and is telling me "get ready, here he comes". Turns out the two that came at me had a 3rd with them who had stopped in some thick cedars about 80 yards from me and when my buddy came up of the hill he jumped him again. I quicklly grabbed another arrow from the quiver and drew back, right as he came into sight. My buddy started whistling and yelling trying to get the deers attention. The buck stopped, my hole body was shaking in what might be explained as a full body dry heav. I took aim not being able to range again and let it fly, watching the arrow soar this time, right under him! 

Now, this happend on saturday. It is now tuesday. I think I have played this moment over in my head about 3 billion times. When I sleep, I dream of shooting at hundreds of buck 10 ft. from me and I can't hit them. And there all laughing! Its consuming me. Any thoughts or advice? How do I calm my nerves if I ever get an opertunity like this again?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont know but that was a freaking awesome story. I feel like I was standing right behind you watching it all!!! I am not a big archery guy but I have hunted it before. I would say you shoot your bow EVERY night at diferent positions and yardages so its kind of a second nature thing. You probably have done that but a big buck can make you forget everything. Get out a keep hunting and with your luck, you will see more bucks!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like a classic case of buck fever. My only advise to offer, and this applies to any sporting activity, including hunting. That is, you play how you practice. From what you described, this hunting situation presented something that you had no practice for - didn't have time to range the shot, uphill, trying to blow your call, on top of the pure adrenelin that comes with it. Its a far cry from hitting the bully in a shooting lane, at the park, or in your back yard. From what you described, you were not ready for this kind of situation.

So the remedy - two things really. First is to practice in a scenario you might encounter while hunting. Find a park where you can practice shooting in a ravine, run up the hill, turn and shoot with your heart racing. Shoot from less than textbook shooting positions. Stand in a bush and shoot with a branch poking you in the back of the neck. Do what you can to duplicate what you'll encounter on the hunt. The equivolent for rifle hunters is to spend time at the bench shooting, but practice off-hand shots as well. Shoot up hill, down hill, finding whatever rest you can find somewhere. If all you do is bench shoot, you'll be in trouble when you see the big buck.

Second is to just keep at it - experience. The only way to ever get over buck fever is to have many experiences with it and learning to calm down. Solid practicing for the game will give you the confidence not to be nervous. But some things just take time. I've been hunting now for 25 years and my heart rate still goes nuts when I see a good animal. Just try to remember to slow down your movements. Take a few deep breaths and don't rush. Rushed shots miss anyway, and will spook the animal, or in the case you described, the animals following. Take a second to catch your breath and do all you can to relax. Its all good. We all go through it. And one last secret - buck fever never goes away. :wink: Some guys just learn to control it better. When I get to the point that I don't get excited when I see a nice buck or bull, I'll quit hunting.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

The only cure for the nightmares regretfully is to get another shot and connect. I still live last years hunt over every night. It does not get any easier either. If I was your friend I would rub it in. But, since I don't know you and I've been down the road you are on. I will just say sorry and good luck.

If you were willing to tell me where these are I might be able to help and bring one down for you so you can see them up close. :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: BUCK FEVER STRIKES AGAIN!!

for some there is a cure....time spent in the hunt and field practice, for others it WILL be a daunting unchecked task filled with much second guessing and a good antacid :mrgreen:

best advise? *PICK A SPOT AND HIT IT*! simple enough...right O|* ??


----------



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah I think the biggest mistake I made was practicing only on flat straight shots. Both of my shots were taken from my knees where I had never practiced before. Also shooting uphill and downhill were things I had never practiced. But believe me truemule, I have been taking $!!! from friends ever since it happend. But it only makes me want to get out there that much more. I wish I could get myself into that position more when my nerves start to go crazy, its like I can't even breath, and eight thousand things are going through my head at once. God I love it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lol, good luck!

the trick is hardwiring your head not to accept the message of _*OMG*_!!! that is the buck of my dreams!!!!!!!!!!

stick with it buddy, you'l get it right.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

The following ( not necessarily in order) tips may help, but are not a cure-all for buck fever. As has been stated, you wouldn't really want to cure buck fever, just control it!

#1- Practice shooting at 3-D and/or paper animal targets from different positions and distances. And over, under, around, and between obstacles. There are 3-D ranges and tournaments all over the state or you may be able to set something up in the back yard. Use your landscaping to make it as real as possible. BUT BE SAFE!!!
#2- Range some trees/rocks/brush at your designated spot before the deer show up. Minutes before or, in your case, days before. Mark them if you have to with colored tape.
#3- Practice when winded. Do some exercises beforehand so your breathing and heart rate are up. Then practice calming down before the shot.
#4- Put a little note on the back of your bow where you can see it at full draw to remind you to relax and take a deep breath.
#5- Watch/scout/stalk animals all year to get used to seeing them up close.
#6- Pick a spot on the animal and aim just for it and nothing else!
#7- Remember! This is FUN! It is not a job, nor is it Earth shattering, nor is it a life and death situation (at least not for you). We ALL miss, but, with time and practice, the misses diminish and the hits increase. Next time, baby!!
Keep us posted!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

And you'll NEVER forget your misses!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

You are not the only one !! I had almost the same situation this year. This is my first year with a bow and my first shot was less than perfect. I made enough contact to draw blood but not to kill. (I know,I am asking forgiveness from the bow gods !!) I have been doing the same thing, replaying the shot in my head over and over. It dose not help that you keep telling the story to all of your friends that were not there. My biggest gripe was that I wanted to brag that I killed a nice buck on my first bow hunt  . The hunt is far from over and I can not wait until I get another chance!! Hunt on !!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

One thing I have found to help me with my shooting is hunting jackrabbits with a bow. Pick up 4-6 Judo points; they are nearly indestructable, do serious damage on small game, and the spring arms prevent the arrow from skipping or sliding under the dirt. Head out west to somewhere with a fair amount of jackrabbits. Now this isn't the "make as much noise as you can to jump them up and shoot them with a rifle" type rabbit hunting. Try moving slowly and quietly through the brush, stopping and glassing the sage looking for sitting rabbits. This will help you be more aware of noise discipline and situational awareness. It is also less likely the rabbit will bolt doing mach 1 into the next county. From my experience, a lot of them will jump up, run a few yards and stop to check things out. This will train you to have a smooth slow draw with your bow because quick movements will cause them to run, just like with big game. 

Also, just like with big game, look for small things that give their location away like a "clump" under the sage, a silouette, pink ears sticking up, anything to give the animal away. You will find you will become more aware of how to locate deer (ears, antler tips, face, etc.). Refrain from using a range finder. Try guessing yardage the best you can. Shooting jackrabbits trains you to aim small because of a smaller target. I try to aim for the head. You may not get the same level of "buck fever" with rabbits, but there is a level of excitement far greater than shooting paper. Also, spring time is a good time to go out and practice on ground squirrels. 

One last thing I do is I will carry a Judo point with me out on the hunt. When things are slow or I am hiking back in I will pick a clump of dirt, tree stump, or a leaf on a bush, estimate the yardage and let it fly. This has helped alot with judging distance on uneven terrain.

Good luck and don't get too frustrated, anyone who has bowhunted more than a couple years has had an experience similar to yours.


----------



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Flyfishn, thanks for the idea with the jacks. This weekend was pretty exciting. Along with the two I missed I put a pretty good stock on another 3x4, spotted him about 300 yrds off a 4 wheeler trail feeding and making his way up the draw. The wind was blowing pretty good and right into my face. So I slowly started the stock. About 45 min. went by and I had came within 70 yrds of him. After ranging him at 70 I attempted to make up that last 10 yards (only having a 60 pin). I reached the 60 yards mark crawling. And as I went to stand up to get a better stance I steped on a rock that gave out under my foot, 18 yards from me (ranged it after) a smaller 3 point was bedded under a ceder that I had not paid any attention to. He stompt his foot and made that wierd blowing sound they make and they were both gone. If I would have been paying more attention to my surrounding I may have got a shot at him. But I guess I have learned more buy missing or not even getting a shot at bucks this weekend then I would by hitting one.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Four years ago I missed the buck of a lifetime on the rifle hunt. I was hunting at a very high elevation where I was in a mixture of rock slides, pines and aspen. I had been moving so slow it hurt, steping from one rock to another and then pausing to listen and look.

All the sudden I hear something coming up the hill....I put my scope up in the aspens just 30 yards below me and a BIG buck is walking up hill right towards me.

I wait until I have a small window between some aspens to take a shot. All I can see is hair and horns in my scope (scope turned up to high)and BAM! I radio my dad to say I had a monster down I was that sure he was hit. 

After hours of circling the area, re tracing my steps... I found my bullet hole in the edge of an aspen. I MISSED AT 25 STINKING YARDS! Prior to that I had taken most my bucks at 100-175 yards.

Four years latter I still cry myself to sleep most nights re-living that once in a liftime opportunity.  

But that experience taught me a lot, learning to "close the deal" is huge in hunting and some things can only be learned through experience no matter how much someone tries to tell you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It sounds like you are getting some great experiences - all tuition in the college of the hunter. Keep at it. It'll come.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang 10000, that sucks man. I had something similar on a bowhunt. I had a nice 4 point 20 yards away broadside. The only thing between me and it was a small aspen about 2" in diameter about 5 feet in front of it, right in the way of the vitals. I had plenty of shooting area and as I released the shot I heard the smack and thought I had hit the buck, at least until I seen the yellow nock on my arrow shaking. I squared that stupid tree. :evil: 

I also had equipment failure on a bowhunt down on San Juan. It was raining and I was able to stalk up on a very nice 180 buck, once again standing broadside at 30 yards. I drew back and everything was perfect until I tried to release the arrow. My release had frozen. I pulled the trigger frantically trying to get it to release and nothing (ball bearing release). I then pulled back against the string which resulted in the release of the string, but at the same time raised my bow enough to send the arrow flying right over its back.

I could go on but I am starting to feel sick.......... -)O(- _/O


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am going to have to disagree with all yall; you said that these bucks were 5+ points..hmm, the only real solution here is the Matt Foley method (SNL van down by the river skit) where I actually go with you just like Matt wanted to move in with the family and I take these shots for you, let you gut and drag it and then you realize that it isn't anything getting too excited over as it is so much work; then next week I take you to my spot full of nothing but yearlings and you will be fixed for sure :mrgreen: 

Damnation man, all in your second year!!?? I have shot 4x in 16 years; yes I am very conservative and don't bother with the babies anymore. Which region are you in (nothing specific)? I am just amazed how the winter kill has not been as bad as I had expected.


----------



## WirehairI-12 (Feb 26, 2008)

huge

I'm a southern guy. Although I live in Harrisville. I have hunted down there ever since I started (about 5 years). I've never hunted any north country. We have always seen decent respectable bucks down there.....But this year is amazing. I was there about a 2 weeks ago scouting and then for the hunt we went wednesday to monday. I only saw a handful of does, 2 or 3 2 points or smaller. But seen 2 different bachelor hurds with some really big boys in it. I'm hoping to go down again this week, I don't think I'm ever going to sleep right again if I don't.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> I don't think I'm ever going to sleep right again if I don't.


And you won't sleep right if you do! :wink:


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

My dad says that I shoot my bow faster than my rifle.

Practice practice practice. Practice until the only thing you think about is the shot not the target. Easier said than done. Practice so many times so that you know, you are going to hit whatever you shoot at.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

People will say practice

I agree but take it a step further. You need good practice. Practice with people that are better than you. Shooting with people that are better than you will help you excel faster. There are proven techniques to shooting a bow that these people know. 

I used to practice with my old hunting friends. We all sucked but we thought we were great. I especially thought I was great. Then I signed up for an archery league with about 55 other hunters. I quickly learned how bad I sucked and soon realized what the real reason why I couldn’t hit anything. After I got good in leagues I then moved on to tournaments and had to go through the same feelings all over again. I now routinely put money on the line at every tournament I shoot in now just to keep my edge. 

I started all this “quality” practice 7 years ago and I have taken 6 big bucks in 6 years with a bow since. You will usually only get one chance at a good buck a year so you have to make it count. 

So sign up for a league and come join me on the line. I will help you out if you ask.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> So sign up for a league and come join me on the line. I will help you out if you ask.


Are you going to shoot the winter 3D league at UAC if G has another one this year?? If so, I'd love to get with you over there and get some tips on what to do better.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I stop in once in a while over at the UAC. I will try and hit it more this year. But it realy depends on my work schedule. I am out of town so much that I feel guilty not doing family outings so I end up shooting more over at Datus because my girls have a kids league over their. I help out with coaching the other kids and I let Steve and Frank work with my girls. They are great and they listen to what they say. I think my Girls could care less what I have to say when it comes to shooting.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I stop in once in a while over at the UAC. I will try and hit it more this year. But it realy depends on my work schedule. I am out of town so much that I feel guilty not doing family outings so I end up shooting more over at Datus because my girls have a kids league over their. I help out with coaching the other kids and I let Steve and Frank work with my girls. They are great and they listen to what they say. I think my Girls could care less what I have to say when it comes to shooting.


Right, I hear ya. I totally understand that. Well, hopefully we can hook up one of these days and shoot. Bart and others have told me that you know your stuff and I'm all about learning from those who do it right so any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

WirehairI-12 said:


> But, the big guy behind him heard me and slowed to a slow traut, but never coming to a complete stop. Not having any time to range him I guessed him to be about 40 yrds shooting downhill. I drew back, had a few second to aim and attempt to leed him and let her fly.
> 
> I am the last one to give archery hunting advice to anyone, but I do know enough to know that not letting the animal come to a complete stop is a no no. If they don't stop let them go. 9 times out of 10 leading them and then letting it fly will result in a missed shot or worse yet a wounded animal that can't be recovered. Chalk it up as lesson learned and have respect for the animals you are after and don't do it again. Good luck.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm going to call BS on the whole bunch of you guys.

Tell you what, Wirehair...welcome to the "witchery" of bowhunting. That's what it's all about...the fun, the excitement, the exhilaration...it's not in your bow...its in your head. The kicker is that the next time that happens, you'll be ready. But guess what? It won't happen exactly that way ever again. Next time will be a whole new scenario.

Every bowhunter has a huge repertoire of "stupid hunter" stories. I've been bowhunting for longer than some of these guys have been alive, but I'll confess that on opening morning this year, I had 3 bucks, one of them big enough to make any trophy hunter pee his pants, stand 30 yards in front of me...broadside...staring at me. They stood there like lawn statues for at least 5 seconds. I never got a shot. Why? Well, because I was shaking so bad that I couldn't get my release on the loop. :lol: 

Hey, man...you did better then that, eh?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I never got a shot. Why? Well, because I was shaking so bad that I couldn't get my release on the loop. :lol:


Finn! I didn't think salty old dogs like you got buck fever! :wink: Truth is, deer, *big* deer rattle my cage worse than anything.  Sorry you didn't get it done. But like Tred Barta says all the time, "Wow! That was the coolest thing in the world! I didn't get the shot but man it was neat to be that close to such a magnificent animal!"

May be next time...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Sorry you didn't get it done.


Oh, the fat lady ain't sung yet.

I followed that big boy and his two buddies all week. Lost them Wednesday, but lucked back onto them Thursday morning. I could have had one of the side-kicks this morning...a nice 4-point. But I need to redeem myself. :wink:

Sooner of later, the big boy is going to make another mistake.

I've named him "Goliath".


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Named him "Goliath"? No, no, no, man! My mama, who was a farm girl, told us never to name an animal you intend to kill and eat, 'cause then they become pets and nobody kills and eats pets. So, just let me wish you success on that "big ugly buck"!

Lee


----------

